# How many do you see?



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is a fun photo- how many puppies can you count? :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I guess... 7?

I want to reach in and grab a handful to smoosh!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm goin' with 6...


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Is this another one of those guess-the-right-number, win-a-puppy games?! WooHoo! So excited, if so!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

6??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I see 6 and a BUNNY? LOL ... they are BEAUTIFUL!!!! 
I am coming down with MHS baddddddd.... shhhhh don't tell my husband! LOL


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

My guess is *7*


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Love this pile up! :biggrin1:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

6 cuties... awwww


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

8 maybe??? What a sweet photo!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Am I crazy but I think maybe nine!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Did someone say we get to win a puppy? I'm in for 8.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

7 but I think I need to come over to your house for a closer look


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm going with 9-was trying to count the heads but may have double counted


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Katie! Do you have a litter of puppies that we didn't get to meet?? Shame on you!:nono:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We want to see more puppies!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know how many, but which one is mine???? How adorable!! (Sir Winston has picked out one on the top of the page...):whoo:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Nothing cuter than a pile of puppies...I am guessing 7.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess 9  My friend's havanese just had 10 0nly one did not make it


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll guess 8

Kara


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm guessing 8.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am thinking 6.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for playing along!!!
There are actually 6 little buggars all wrapped up in that photo~!eace:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie,

Is this your new litter and do we get a puppy for guessing the correct number of puppies?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay!!! SOOOO adorable! how old are they!? boys? girls? details, katie, DETAILS.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Now we want at least 6 individual pictures... pleaseeeee !!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

4 boys- 2 girls almost 9 weeks old.
Meet the Modern Family!
Cameron, Claire and Gloria


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

And Jay, Manny and Mitchell! :brushteeth:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Cute puppies Katie, who are the parents?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love those sweet little puppies!! Great names..my favorite show!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm just mad cause i didn't win the puppy. They are all so precious, I would have take any one of them off of your hands.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Katie,

The babies are wonderful! I'm lovin' that little Jay and Cameron is a gorgeous girl. They all look so sweet.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww so cute puppies. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I think I am seeing 7.

Each time I would try to count, I would lose my place and have to start all over again.

I, too, just want to snuggle the whole pile of pups!

andra


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! ADORABLE!! I LOVE all of them!!!! 9 weeks... ready for thier new homes!! are they all spoken for?  Your house must be HOPPIN with all those pups!!! Are these Heidi's kiddos!??


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I WIN! I WIN!!! OK! I guess I'll have Jay...Where can I pick him up, Katie! SOOOO EXCITED!!! heeheehee!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh oh oh ohoh !!!!!!!! I want! I was gonnaguess 8 too Katy.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

MopTop Havanese said:


> And Jay, Manny and Mitchell! :brushteeth:


I am in love with JAY :eyebrows:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie, they are just too cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

MopTop Havanese said:


> 4 boys- 2 girls almost 9 weeks old.
> Meet the Modern Family!
> Cameron, Claire and Gloria


 Zoey want's Cameron to be her boy friend! They have the same bulls eye on their tails


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I want Mitchell - he has to be mine!!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Wait a minute! Wait a minute! I point out Jay and Cameron and now everyone wants them. I say we draw straws. I'll bring the straws (tee hee). 

By the way, Katie, I think there's plenty of sparkle and flash in this pile (wink).


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

They are all so adorable, Katie. I love their coloring and markings.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Pattie said:


> By the way, Katie, I think there's plenty of sparkle and flash in this pile (wink).


Ummmm ya....and testosterone! ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Katie, what an adorable litter! I would sure hate to have to choose just one!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are all just adorable!!!


----------

